# The Brain That Wouldn't Die



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Eeeeek!

Then again, how did the family know that it was her brain? I mean, maybe she had a collection of them in her personal effects?



http://www.myfoxchicago.com/dpps/ne...r-brain-delivered-in-bag-lwf-20100106_5446034


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Even in death, Grandma had to give the family a piece of her mind.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I know I shouldn't encourage you, but...LMAO, Dr M!


Could be worse - they could have sent the family an Abby Normal brain.


----------

